# GH & injury spot injects



## DF (Oct 30, 2012)

I am curious if any of the bros have tried doing spot GH injects for injury? More specifically injects for tendonitis.  I have read studies that have had success with this however the amounts used were pretty high.


----------



## SAD (Oct 30, 2012)

My understanding of GH is that when used locally, it has a very limited ability to increase IGF1 levels locally.  It's benefits are achieved through systemic increase in GH and thus IGF1 levels.  For local concentration, I've always read that IGF1-des is the preferred choice.  I believe Datbtrue experimented on his knee injury using IGF1-des and was very happy with the results.


----------



## Christosterone (Oct 30, 2012)

Gh, works systemically. You'll have to try the end products like igf locally


----------



## Azog (Oct 30, 2012)

Check out datbtrue's forum. Guy seems to know his gh. He claims if you spread the dose out over many small injections into the desired sites,  more of the effects will be local. Something amount smaller doses staying local and not going systemic.


----------



## Times Roman (Oct 30, 2012)

Dfeaton said:


> I was reading your post about TB500 yesterday.  I'll take another look.  I know I had a couple questions, but I'm old & cant friggin remember what they were atm....lol



As you age, there are only TWO things you have to remember:

1)  What time dinner is, and
2)  uh...  it'll come to me in a minute....


----------



## Supra (Oct 30, 2012)

Azog said:


> Check out datbtrue's forum. Guy seems to know his gh. He claims if you spread the dose out over many small injections into the desired sites,  more of the effects will be local. Something amount smaller doses staying local and not going systemic.



Dat speaks a good game, Ive never seen anything empirical data from himself supporting any of the claims he makes about peptides. They are worthless IMO. GH or bust.


----------



## SAD (Oct 30, 2012)

Supra said:


> Dat speaks a good game, Ive never seen anything empirical data from himself supporting any of the claims he makes about peptides. They are worthless IMO. GH or bust.



There is absolutely hard evidence to support the efficacy of GHRPs and GHRHs, but it is up to each person individually to find out if the money and extra pinning is worth it.


----------



## Azog (Oct 30, 2012)

Supra said:


> Dat speaks a good game, Ive never seen anything empirical data from himself supporting any of the claims he makes about peptides. They are worthless IMO. GH or bust.




Anyways, he presents quite a bit of empirical data. But, you have to remember, he is often "dumbing down" a lot of his posts. Most bros don't want to sit there and read over charts and shit. He doesn't always include a lot in his posts, but its there. He usually lists his citations/sources and they are more than enough to convince me. He usually has nice graphs too haha.

I found his board to be extremely helpful and enlightening. I would copy and paste some stuff over to here, but he requests that no one does so.


----------



## Times Roman (Oct 31, 2012)

Supra said:


> Dat speaks a good game, Ive never seen anything empirical data from himself supporting any of the claims he makes about peptides. They are worthless IMO. GH or bust.



Additionally, 95% (or so) of the GH being sold on the web is bogus.  Add to that the high price, and the difficulty of getting it into country, it makes buying GH a very dicey game.....

just my .02

Peace!
---Roman


----------



## Azog (Oct 31, 2012)

Personally, I am gonna give the spot injections a go as soon as my rips arrive. Ill keep you all update. Not sure how much it can do for my chest tho (just had gyno surgery).

I'll be doing the following:
AM: 100mcg ghrp, 100mcg modgrf followed by .5-1iu rips 5-10min later
PWO/Pre-Cardio: 100mcg ghrp, 100mcg modgrf followed by .5-1iu rips 5-10min later
Prebed:100mcg ghrp, 100mcg modgrf followed by .5-1iu rips 5-10min later


----------



## Supra (Oct 31, 2012)

Can I share a few perosnal notes with you? I dont have fancy graphs or studies, but I have real life exp with pictures to back my claims.

Yea i know he posts all those fancy graphs and research notes. I just dont see peoples lives changed. I can talk about my life changes for the better if you care to hear.

GH changed my life. I went from a skinny runt at 160 to 200lbs with GH, I had elbow and wrist tendentious paired with a severe case of CPS. I could not even touch a keyboard. And had to stop lifting weights. And I felt worthless.

Now I have no CTS, no wrist or tennis elbow. I never lost a lbs coming of the growth and it changed me physiologically forever. Im more confident, bigger, faster, stronger and all that good stuff.

Yes real GH is hard to get, is it worth the expense and trouble..for me it was and I did not have a hard t ime getting it at the time. GH on the market comes in waves, especially serostim which I ran.

I like Dats board, but I just never seen anyone with picture proof and say look this is what I was before the peptides and this is what I am now..

And I only ran GH for the first year at 3-4iu ED.

Ive seen people say "oh peptides can give you 3-4iu of what 3-4iu of GH can do"  But this is not the case..peptides cannot cause hyperplasia. Only GH can, also another misconception is you need over 6iu for hyperplasia..maybe if your GH is not pharma grade or under dosed. But I assure you guys as living proof 2-4iu of DNA Serostim or Nova Disk is enough.

Cheers


----------



## Times Roman (Oct 31, 2012)

Supra said:


> Can I share a few perosnal notes with you? I dont have fancy graphs or studies, but I have real life exp with pictures to back my claims.
> 
> Yea i know he posts all those fancy graphs and research notes. I just dont see peoples lives changed. I can talk about my life changes for the better if you care to hear.
> 
> ...



If I could get bona fide GH, at $2iu, and if I was confident it was legit, and if I had no issues getting it into the counttry, then yes, I'd be running GH.  

I'm really confused when you say that only GH can do such and such, and peps cannot.  But if the pep, such as GHRP/CJC are working properly, then it WILL increase your endogeneous GH spike!  And if your endogeneous GH release goes up, then why would it not be able to compete with exogeneous GH?

Hats' off to Dat and all the hard work he's done on his forum.  One reason I respect the bloke, is that unlike many others, he backs up much of what he says with cites to authoritative references, clinical studies, and medical journals.  I do understand that one can be selective with WHICH data he is using to support his claims, but all in all, I feel his analysis is fairly presented, and he is not pushing too much of an agenda.

I am very respectful of your GH experience.  You are one of the lucky ones that was able to get legit GH and remedy some injuries.  Most end up with bogus, or none at all since help up in customs.  So until I figure out some kind of way to overcoming the three main concerns I have with buying GH,  I will continue to look for alternatives.

Peace!
---Roman


----------



## Supra (Oct 31, 2012)

Geezus Christ Roman, I was not even talking to you and I was am not looking for argumentation, I just wanted to share something positive in my life that could be positive in his life. GH helped me with the same issue he is having.  This is not even your thread and I was not even talking to you.

His first post asked something that I could relate to, stated here by OP, please read


Dfeaton said:


> *I am curious if any of the bros have tried doing spot GH injects for injury? More specifically injects for tendonitis.  I have read studies that have had success with this however the amounts used were pretty high.*



I listed two different types of tendinitis that GH got rid of, that I had, and I was sharing what it did for me when I had tendinitis stated in my first post..if you want to talk professional about peptides then PM me.


----------



## Christosterone (Oct 31, 2012)

Simmer down now fellas


----------



## Supra (Oct 31, 2012)

Christosterone said:


> Simmer down now fellas



Nah man, he brings his steroid.com attitude over here and picks up Moderator and now he thinks he always has the last word and can talk down to people, that shit dont fly here.


----------



## Supra (Oct 31, 2012)

Christosterone said:


> Simmer down now fellas



Nice abs though btw...I have a ways to go!
Keep it up!


----------



## SAD (Oct 31, 2012)

Supra said:


> Nah man, he brings his steroid.com attitude over here and picks up Moderator and now he thinks he always has the last word and can talk down to people, that shit dont fly here.



Really?  I'm certainly not one that hands out respect because somebody tells me to, but Roman Times has earned my respect very quickly here.  I've read your back and forths on multiple threads, and I hate to tell you this but you have been the ornery one.  Roman Times has been very patient and respectful, and it would be wise if you returned the respect.

"That shit don't fly here."?   Hahahaha.  Who are you?


----------



## Christosterone (Oct 31, 2012)

Yea but mods a mod though...gotta respect it, but I'm used to ban happy ology, ya you get them doing sit-ups in bed letting knee heal and doing nothing but cardio for rehab.


----------



## Supra (Oct 31, 2012)

SAD said:


> Really?  I'm certainly not one that hands out respect because somebody tells me to, but Roman Times has earned my respect very quickly here.  I've read your back and forths on multiple threads, and I hate to tell you this but you have been the ornery one.  Roman Times has been very patient and respectful, and it would be wise if you returned the respect.
> 
> "That shit don't fly here."?   Hahahaha.  Who are you?



Whatever man, I was not even addressing him in this thread, I was sharing a personal story with OP and thought it could help, he quotes my entire post and wants to pick it apart on what basis? A personal story that could help someone and argue with me about it.


----------



## SAD (Oct 31, 2012)

Supra said:


> Whatever man, I was not even addressing him in this thread, I was sharing a personal story with OP and thought it could help, he quotes my entire post and wants to pick it apart on what basis? A personal story that could help someone and argue with me about it.



Consider my post as a friendly warning Supra.  Stop acting like a sensitive woman (no disrespect intended Jenner) and man up.  Two guys can have a disagreement without one of them getting sand in his vagina.


----------



## Christosterone (Oct 31, 2012)

Sand in the vagina, wow hahAhaha


----------



## Supra (Oct 31, 2012)

SAD said:


> Consider my post as a friendly warning Supra.  Stop acting like a sensitive woman (no disrespect intended Jenner) and man up.  Two guys can have a disagreement without one of them getting sand in his vagina.



I like getting warnings so don't worry. Makes life more interesting.


----------



## Azog (Oct 31, 2012)

Supra said:


> Whatever man, I was not even addressing him in this thread, I was sharing a personal story with OP and thought it could help, he quotes my entire post and wants to pick it apart on what basis? A personal story that could help someone and argue with me about it.



I have got to say, you are in the wrong brother Supra. You discount an ENTIRE forum with actual clinical studies used as the foundation for its knowledge, based on the assertion it has no "empirical data". You then proceed make claims with nothing but a solitary personal experience. Are you missing the hypocrisy?
Have you ever used cjc/ghrp?
Also, you are touting GH as some miracle drug that packed on 40lbs. I'm sorry, but you are misrepresenting your accomplishment. Take more of the credit for yourself, you deserve it. We all know GH isn't going to be the determining factor in gaining 40lbs.


----------



## Times Roman (Oct 31, 2012)

Supra said:


> Whatever man, I was not even addressing him in this thread, I was sharing a personal story with OP and thought it could help, he quotes my entire post and wants to pick it apart on what basis? A personal story that could help someone and argue with me about it.



I respect your opinion mate.  And I respect your right to voice your opinion.   We are all here to learn, and to discuss and debate information as we see it.  I am here for the same reason.  I am a little confused about why you think I shouldn't join in on these conversations?  In fact, I thought we were just having a healthy debate, and I was actually enjoying it and enjoying discussing it with you.  Obviously I missed something along the way?

Either way, I'm not here to railroad you.  It's hard having a conversation this way, as I couldn't tell by your body language I was somehow riling you up.  It wasn't my intention.

Peace!
---Roman


----------



## Supra (Oct 31, 2012)

Times Roman said:


> I respect your opinion mate.  And I respect your right to voice your opinion.   We are all here to learn, and to discuss and debate information as we see it.  I am here for the same reason.  I am a little confused about why you think I shouldn't join in on these conversations?  In fact, I thought we were just having a healthy debate, and I was actually enjoying it and enjoying discussing it with you.  Obviously I missed something along the way?
> 
> Either way, I'm not here to railroad you.  It's hard having a conversation this way, as I couldn't tell by your body language I was somehow riling you up.  It wasn't my intention.
> 
> ...



Well it just seemed like you wanted to continue a debate here that had no basis in OP's question, he asked about GH and healing Tendinitis. Which I had two kinds of in both arms I had elbow and wrist tendinitis in both arms as well as carpal tunnel..So I shared my story and then you felt you needed to pick it apart when I was just sharing actual events that happened and that he can hope that the GH will get rid of it. I really hate when things end out like this cause its not what I was trying to accomplish and I guess I felt corned. 

We were debating TB-5000 and peptides in another thread in which we were engaged that you started about them and I didn't understand the need to bring it here when this is not what OP was asking for, he was asking about tendinitis which I focused on and explained GH will help with it.


----------



## Supra (Oct 31, 2012)

Azog said:


> I have got to say, you are in the wrong brother Supra. You discount an ENTIRE forum with actual clinical studies used as the foundation for its knowledge, based on the assertion it has no "empirical data". You then proceed make claims with nothing but a solitary personal experience. Are you missing the hypocrisy?
> Have you ever used cjc/ghrp?
> Also, you are touting GH as some miracle drug that packed on 40lbs. I'm sorry, but you are misrepresenting your accomplishment. Take more of the credit for yourself, you deserve it. We all know GH isn't going to be the determining factor in gaining 40lbs.



I will PM you so the thread does not end up of coarse.


----------



## SAD (Oct 31, 2012)

Supra said:


> Dat speaks a good game, Ive never seen anything empirical data from himself supporting any of the claims he makes about peptides. They are worthless IMO. GH or bust.




 [10-31, 00:49] Supra:	i usually pin a peptide or two before then do abs for 20-30 minnutes till it makes me hungry
  [10-31, 00:49] Supra:	lots and during the day too when i wake up


I'm not into kicking a dog while it's down, but I'm trying not to write you off as completely unreliable.  Can you explain why you made a post saying peptides are worthless, and then chatted in the chatbox about using peptides before doing abs?  Please explain so I don't automatically discount everything you say from here on out.


----------



## Supra (Oct 31, 2012)

SAD said:


> [10-31, 00:49] Supra:	i usually pin a peptide or two before then do abs for 20-30 minnutes till it makes me hungry
> [10-31, 00:49] Supra:	lots and during the day too when i wake up
> 
> 
> I'm not into kicking a dog while it's down, but I'm trying not to write you off as completely unreliable.  Can you explain why you made a post saying peptides are worthless, and then chatted in the chatbox about using peptides before doing abs?  Please explain so I don't automatically discount everything you say from here on out.



I was just taking to chris and azog about this. 

Yes I take CJC and IPA for appetite enhancement in the morning to get my metabolism going. Strange things about the mechanics of peptides VS GH. Peptides make you hungry and GH does not, however some hcq peptides are supposed to pulse release GH release. However your not suposed to eat 20-30 minutes and with DNA GH you can eat right away.

I have never seen any Growth enhancement from Peptides. Only GH. I have never seen any healing, any muscle growth of any kind or hyperplasia with peptides. I dont take the for the same reason other people do. Like any drug, many have multiple uses. Serostim was made to prevent aids wasting yet it aids in muscle growth, Adrol was made for cancer and animia, yet it build muscle too.

*All drugs have many uses, however In my opinion peptides have never helped heal or make me grow in any way, all they do is make me hungry.*

Hope I answered your ? correctly
Sup


----------



## Azog (Oct 31, 2012)

SAD said:


> [10-31, 00:49] Supra:	i usually pin a peptide or two before then do abs for 20-30 minnutes till it makes me hungry
> [10-31, 00:49] Supra:	lots and during the day too when i wake up
> 
> 
> I'm not into kicking a dog while it's down, but I'm trying not to write you off as completely unreliable.  Can you explain why you made a post saying peptides are worthless, and then chatted in the chatbox about using peptides before doing abs?  Please explain so I don't automatically discount everything you say from here on out.



I am also not trying to beat a deadhorse, but I feel the need to explain myself. I posted previously because I feel exactly as SAD just described. Since he put it so well, Ill just say this:

x2


----------



## Supra (Oct 31, 2012)

I just pmed you and posted a response bro


----------



## Azog (Oct 31, 2012)

Supra said:


> I was just taking to chris and azog about this.
> 
> Yes I take CJC and IPA for appetite enhancement in the morning to get my metabolism going. Strange things about the mechanics of peptides VS GH. Peptides make you hungry and GH does not, however some hcq peptides are supposed to pulse release GH release. However your not suposed to eat 20-30 minutes and with DNA GH you can eat right away.
> 
> ...



Did you use them for this appetite enhancement while you were using exogenous GH? If so, how can you definitively say they were not in some way responsible for your results?


----------



## Supra (Oct 31, 2012)

Azog said:


> I am also not trying to beat a deadhorse, but I feel the need to explain myself. I posted previously because I feel exactly as SAD just described. Since he put it so well, Ill just say this:
> 
> x2




I was just taking to chris and azog about this. 

Yes I take CJC and IPA for appetite enhancement in the morning to get my metabolism going. Strange things about the mechanics of peptides VS GH. Peptides make you hungry and GH does not, however some hcq peptides are supposed to pulse release GH release. However your not suposed to eat 20-30 minutes and with DNA GH you can eat right away.

I have never seen any Growth enhancement from Peptides. Only GH. I have never seen any healing, any muscle growth of any kind or hyperplasia with peptides. I dont take the for the same reason other people do. Like any drug, many have multiple uses. Serostim was made to prevent aids wasting yet it aids in muscle growth, Adrol was made for cancer and animia, yet it build muscle too.

*All drugs have many uses, however In my opinion peptides have never helped heal or make me grow in any way, all they do is make me hungry.*

Hope I answered your ? correctly
Sup


----------



## Supra (Oct 31, 2012)

Azog said:


> Did you use them for this appetite enhancement while you were using exogenous GH? If so, how can you definitively say they were not in some way responsible for your results?



When I used peptides and Gh together I felt bloated..I did it for about a month and stoped. I didnt like how I looked or felt on both. I think they both make you a bit bloated so I stoped the peptides cause I had access to real GH..However now I am not on GH anymore but I started the peptides to aid in hunger. 

GH made me hungry 24/7 no I never needed the peptides. After I got off, my metabolism slowed down and I am forced to take them. I am not happy about this, believe me.


----------



## Azog (Oct 31, 2012)

We are getting no where here. You tell DF that dat's forum and info is shit, but you expect us to believe your 1 experience above all his knowledge?

If the peptides made you extra bloated, why was that? Could it possibly be that they were releasing GH as intended? Why else would they bloat you?

I'm done now, DF I apologize for derailing your thread.


----------



## Supra (Oct 31, 2012)

Azog said:


> I am done arguing this with you. I will leave it at this:
> 
> DF, sorry for derailing your thread. Check out dats forum, it has a lot of good reads.



Damn we were arguing, not a great night in the stars for us. I was just answering your questions man. Hope you dont take offense


----------



## Times Roman (Oct 31, 2012)

Azog said:


> We are getting no where here. You tell DF that dat's forum and info is shit, but you expect us to believe your 1 experience above all his knowledge?
> 
> If the peptides made you extra bloated, why was that? Could it possibly be that they were releasing GH as intended? Why else would they bloat you?
> 
> I'm done now, DF I apologize for derailing your thread.





Supra said:


> Damn we were arguing, not a great night in the stars for us. I was just answering your questions man. Hope you dont take offense



Maybe we should all just call it a night and start again anew tomorrow?

BTW mates, my woman and I will be popping champagne corks tomorrow.  25 years married to the same woman.  And still pretty damn cute!

I'll talk to you soon!
---Roman


----------



## Christosterone (Oct 31, 2012)

Congrats roman


----------



## Christosterone (Oct 31, 2012)

And thank you sad for not coming my ice cream line into quote and making me feel like a fat ass. Much love


----------



## Supra (Oct 31, 2012)

Times Roman said:


> Maybe we should all just call it a night and start again anew tomorrow?
> 
> BTW mates, my woman and I will be popping champagne corks tomorrow.  25 years married to the same woman.  And still pretty damn cute!
> 
> ...



Sounds good. Sorry for the mess, its my fault


----------



## DF (Oct 31, 2012)

Nothing wrong with healty debate.  Just try not to take it personal & avoid mudslinging.  We are all here to learn & give out knowledge where we can.  To be honest I know zero about peptides.  I have read thru TR's info on the TB500.  It looks very interesting to me.  I may give that peptide a go & see if it helps.  I have been using 2iu of Rips 5-2 for about 5 months or so & will continue on those for atleast 1 year.


----------



## jennerrator (Nov 1, 2012)

SAD said:


> Consider my post as a friendly warning Supra.  Stop acting like a sensitive woman (no disrespect intended Jenner) and man up.  Two guys can have a disagreement without one of them getting sand in his vagina.



none taken my friend, I have bigger balls than a lot of guys


----------



## JOMO (Nov 1, 2012)

I have been on rips for just about 6mo now at 2uis for two months and about 3.5ius currently. 5 on 2 off. This is just my experience. I had shoulder (labral tear, 8 dislocations over the yrs)surgery sep last yr and started lifting again early jan of this year. I couldn't lift the bar on bench for a while. Just before I started my rips I was only repping 205 due to my shoulder still pinching and such. Every day aches and pain while doing "pushing" movements inhibited me strength wise. I was on rips for almost two months at 2iu's ed rotating front delt pins right near my scars and sub q and my pain is now existant. I am on cycle now (test/npp) and now am up to 315 on the bench and my shoulder is not giving me problems. Actually my good one is starting to bug me but not the one I have been directly injecting into. Call it giving it time to heal or whatever, but I feel the rips had a good deal with recovery.


----------



## DF (Nov 1, 2012)

Very nice Jomo.  Glad to hear you made a great recovery.  Thanks for sharing your experience.


----------



## DF (Nov 2, 2012)

I have decided that since I have the GH on hand and I am taking it anyway.  I'm going to inject into the area that I'm having the problem (left elbow).  I really dont think that I have anything to lose.  I'll keep you updated with any changes.


----------

